# الأرشيف > جامعة الملك سعود > المحاضرات > النظام الجزائي (2) >  المحاضرة الثانية عشرة

## د.شيماء عطاالله

جرائم الشيك


نص نظام الأوراق التجارية بالمرسوم الملكي رقم 37 الصادر في 11 شوال 1383 .




الشرط المفترض في جرائم الشيك


(وجود شيك)

تعريف الشيك:

الشيك هو أمر يصدره الساحب إلى المسحوب عليه لكي يدفع مبلغا من النقود إلى المستفيد.
خصائص الشيك:

يتميز الشيك بأنه:
- أمر
- مكتوب على محرر من البنك
- ثلاثي الأطراف: هناك ثلاثة أطراف في الشيك وهم : الساحب والمسحوب عليه والمستفيد. ومع ذلك نصت المادة 96 من النظام على أنه "يجوز سحب الشيك
لأمر الساحب نفسه، ويجوز سحبه لحساب شخص آخر".

وقد يكون الساحب هو نفسه المسحوب عليه وبالتالي يكون الشيك ثنائي الأطراف، تلك هي الشيكات السياحية التي يسحبها فرع بنك معين على فرع آخر ولصالح شخص (مستفيد) وهو مسافر يضع نقوده في بنك ويسافر لبلد آخر ويريد أن يتمكن من سحب تلك النقود في تلك البلد. والطبيعة القانونية لهذا النوع من الصكوك محل للخلاف حيث يعتبرها البعض من قبيل الشيكات وينكر عليها البعض الآخر تلك الطبيعة.

شروط الشيك محل الحماية الجنائية:

تشترط المادة 91 من نظام الأوراق التجارية عدة شروط لكي تكتسب الورقة صفة الشيك وهي:
1- المسحوب عليه بنك:
لا تكتسب الورقة صفة الشيك إذا كان المسحوب عليه جهة ليست بنك (مادة 93 من نظام الأوراق المالية).
2- كلمة شيك:
إذا لم يكن الشيك مدونا عليها كلمة شيك، فإنه على الرغم من أهميته، فإن هناك من يرى أن الورقة شيك على الرغم من ذلك ويجب وجود مقابل وإلاّ وقعت الجريمة.
أما إذا كان الشيك غير مدون عليه مكان إنشائه أو مكان الوفاء به.
3- غياب التوقيع أو التاريخ:
لا يمكن تصور شيك بدون توقيع الساحب. على خلاف ذلك فإنه يجوز أن يصدر الشيك بدون تاريخ ويعتبر ذلك تفويضا من الساحب للمستفيد أن يكتب بيان التاريخ.
4- يجب وجود بيان المبلغ محل الشيك:
قد يصدر الساحب الشيك تاركا بيان المبلغ، هنا يعتبر ذلك تفويضا منه للمستفيد بتكملة هذا البيان. غير أنه لا يجوز تقديم الشيك وهو على بياض من حيث المبلغ محل الشيك.

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

باك الله فيكى

----------

